# I always knew John Petrucci was Jesus....



## Codyyy (Oct 13, 2007)

I like the second picture the best - it looks like he's amazed by his own playing. I would be too  


He looks just like Jesus!


----------



## playstopause (Oct 13, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks his biceps are ridiculous big?


----------



## Nats (Oct 13, 2007)

that is so metal



playstopause said:


> Am i the only one who thinks his biceps are way too big?



i saw them in august and he didn't look that big in person. maybe it's just the pictures


----------



## keithb (Oct 13, 2007)

??


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 13, 2007)

keithb said:


> ??



David Gilmore, Pink Floyd.

Or Jesus, rockin' out .....


----------



## Shawn (Oct 13, 2007)

I let Bill borrow my Rock Discipline dvd, holy shit has he changed since then.


----------



## Scott (Oct 13, 2007)

Please don't call just anyone Jesus....It's disrespectful to me and my religion....




















.....Because I am Jesus!! Or at least I will be for Halloween.


----------



## Drew (Oct 13, 2007)

That's because Rock Dicipline owns.  

I'm not digging the beard. It says Jerry Garcia to me. 



....and, come to think about it, we're having aNOTHER thread discussing John Petrucci's appearance. We really are all gay.


----------



## keithb (Oct 13, 2007)

How about this?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 13, 2007)

Me neither. But at least his beard doesnt make him look like Saddam, like Tom Araya's Beard does.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 13, 2007)

He looks like a tramp...a tramp with a gym subscription lol


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> We really are all gay.



ttthpeak for yourthelf .... 


I just ordered Rock Discipline .... any deeper reviews than 'it rocks'? (although, that's very reassuring too ......)


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 13, 2007)

evilscribbler said:


> .... any deeper reviews than 'it rocks'? (although, that's very reassuring too ......)



Some of the exercises make you want to cut your hands off. I found it really fucking boring though.


----------



## Vince (Oct 13, 2007)

ha, what's up with him? Last year he was trying to look like cousin Balki from perfect strangers, this year, a 70s-wash out.

John is too talented to be so concerned about what he looks like that he keeps changing his look, and should maybe be more concerned with putting out quality albums, but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## keithb (Oct 13, 2007)

Eh, maybe he likes change.


----------



## evilscribbler (Oct 13, 2007)

Vince said:


> ha, what's up with him? Last year he was trying to look like cousin Balki from perfect strangers, this year, a 70s-wash out.
> 
> John is too talented to be so concerned about what he looks like that he keeps changing his look, and should maybe be more concerned with putting out quality albums, but hey, that's just my opinion.



ouch!


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 13, 2007)

That explains a lot. Who knew Jebus was so damn buff?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, with more drinking and less bathing, he'd be way into Zakk Wylde territory.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2007)

keithb said:


> How about this?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 13, 2007)

There're few jesuses in music history


----------



## astrocreep (Oct 13, 2007)

Dunno about that but the gig in glasgow on thursday was awesome.

7 years since they last played Scotland, very glad they returned.


----------



## darren (Oct 14, 2007)

He's actually looking kinda like Stef Carpenter.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2007)

...with a gym subscription.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 14, 2007)

astrocreep said:


> Dunno about that but the gig in glasgow on thursday was awesome.
> 
> 7 years since they last played Scotland, very glad they returned.



You'd think he would play there more, he has a whole fucking sound about it...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 14, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> You'd think he would play there more, he has a whole fucking sound about it...



Perhaps he's worried about receiving said kiss...?


----------



## stubhead (Oct 14, 2007)

> Wow, with more drinking and less bathing, he'd be way into Zakk Wylde territory



Maybe he'd finally figure out how to play a whole solo with harmonic squeals too, instead of messing it up sticking notes in there....


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 14, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Perhaps he's worried about receiving said kiss...?



 maybe he's gay like all of us!


----------



## Leon (Oct 14, 2007)

keithb said:


> ??



i thought the same thing, he's really copping Gilmour's style. now, who's this Jesus character everyone is talking about? IIRC, it was Gilmour and _Animals_ that saved us from our sins


----------



## Leon (Oct 14, 2007)

and, at least he's strayed from THIS look...


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 14, 2007)

Leon said:


> and, at least he's strayed from THIS look...


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Me neither. But at least his beard doesnt make him look like Saddam, like Tom Araya's Beard does.



i remember seeing slayer a year or two ago when he had the beard and it looked like he'd been sleeping under a bridge 

still though, beards = 



Leon said:


> it was Gilmour and _Animals_ that saved us from our sins


----------



## Drew (Oct 14, 2007)

evilscribbler said:


> I just ordered Rock Discipline .... any deeper reviews than 'it rocks'? (although, that's very reassuring too ......)



Um, sure.  The "stretching out before you play" section is probably good advice, but not life changing. Any one excersize in the finger dexterity section is worth the price of admission. His alternate picking drills are fairly unconventional as well, and if you're into his style are great things to practice. And while he's not really known for his legato, the legato section is decent too and will force you to build _rhythmic_ legato - it's important to be _able_ to play fluid note groupings while soloing legato, but it's just as important to not HAVE to, and to be able to play very much on-the-beat. 

Out of the instructional material I have, I'd probaby put it behind "Speed Mechanics for Lead GuitaR" as a technique workout - ie, fucking good. 

Also, you'll want to quit guitar when you first watch it.  

I'm with Leon on Animals, by the way. Further irony points in that Petrucci is one of th few guys I've ever heard cover Gilmour and do it justice.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Petrucci's "Wild Stringdom" is a better choice than Discipline. And, without a DVD it is also a bit cheaper. They're both good, but if I could only have one I'd go with Stringdom.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Oct 14, 2007)

*A petrucci style update :*

The beard has been trimmed back to a respectable goatee and moustache combo, reminiscent of his awake era stylings. 


Accurate as of friday night


----------



## Shawn (Oct 14, 2007)

Vince said:


> ha, what's up with him? Last year he was trying to look like cousin Balki from perfect strangers, this year, a 70s-wash out.
> 
> John is too talented to be so concerned about what he looks like that he keeps changing his look, and should maybe be more concerned with putting out quality albums, but hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Codyyy (Oct 14, 2007)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> *A petrucci style update :*
> 
> The beard has been trimmed back to a respectable goatee and moustache combo, reminiscent of his awake era stylings.
> 
> ...



Bummer - he was starting to look like Johnny Damon in his Red Sox years....


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 14, 2007)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> *A petrucci style update :*
> 
> The beard has been trimmed back to a respectable goatee and moustache combo, reminiscent of his awake era stylings.
> 
> ...



Thank God, now I can sleep at night.


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 14, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Me neither. But at least his beard doesnt make him look like Saddam, like Tom Araya's Beard does.



yeah tom should get the hint and shave that thing 
SLAYYYERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## noodles (Oct 15, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, Head rejoined Korn ;p



That's right, I forgot about that.


----------

